# Geared up for 2017 in Blair County



## zabinsky

Last year was our first time hunting these mushrooms and to no avail. This year is going to be different, can just feel it! Weather is about to break and even the kids are itching to get out hunting these little guys. 

We've done a lot of research on where to find them and hopefully it pays off. I am curious however about the likelihood o f finding these near a river early on. We have a camp on a certain local river and kayak it often. Thinking maybe this would be a good place to start this year? Sunday the weather should be nice after all this rain and we'll be hitting the woods with camelbaks loaded and ready to entertain the kids. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## i_like_mushrooms_212

Zabinsky, I too am new to morel hunting. Last year was the first year that I have hunted any kind of mushroom. I will say this, research is good but it's not everything. I found myself getting frustrated because articles say things like dead and dying elms....Never found one around an elm, and I've searched a lot of elms both dead and dying. Tulip poplars and mixed hardwoods....been there with no luck. East facing hillsides, along creeks and rivers, acidic soil, shady, not shady...you see where I'm going with this. LOL. The ones I did find were a few right next to a road and another few in a ditch. My advice is this, Go with your gut, Enjoy the time with the family, Don't stress over not finding them, and really just have fun.....

Happy Hunting


----------



## zabinsky

Well... we hiked a bit Sunday and again tonight. First round was in Huntingdon county and tonight was in Blair. We found a great section of woods that has a small stream running between two hills and what appeared to be a ton of elm trees. Found absolutely nothing... 

Well, not exactly nothing. We did see some old petrified chicken on a stump and some old oyster mushrooms. Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong or is the season just not underway yet? 

P.S picked off a ton of ticks..


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

zabinsky said:


> Well... we hiked a bit Sunday and again tonight. First round was in Huntingdon county and tonight was in Blair. We found a great section of woods that has a small stream running between two hills and what appeared to be a ton of elm trees. Found absolutely nothing...
> 
> Well, not exactly nothing. We did see some old petrified chicken on a stump and some old oyster mushrooms. Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong or is the season just not underway yet?
> 
> P.S picked off a ton of ticks..


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

Still a little early guys. With the recent rain and warmer weather, the blacks should be up in a week or so. Probably 2 weeks away from blondes and greys. My best luck has always been around dead elms and old apple orchards. Get ready for long beards and trout. make sure you have a bag stashed in your vest! Good luck 


zabinsky said:


> Last year was our first time hunting these mushrooms and to no avail. This year is going to be different, can just feel it! Weather is about to break and even the kids are itching to get out hunting these little guys.
> 
> We've done a lot of research on where to find them and hopefully it pays off. I am curious however about the likelihood o f finding these near a river early on. We have a camp on a certain local river and kayak it often. Thinking maybe this would be a good place to start this year? Sunday the weather should be nice after all this rain and we'll be hitting the woods with camelbaks loaded and ready to entertain the kids. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## zabinsky

I noticed that someone posted they were in cambria county... got me a bit excited. Still new to this so can someone explain to me the difference between a morel and a "half free morel"? Are they dangerous or edible incase I would confuse the two? Not sure if PA even has them but I saw some talk about them online, better safe than sorry!


----------



## DM26

i_like_mushrooms_212 said:


> Zabinsky, I too am new to morel hunting. Last year was the first year that I have hunted any kind of mushroom. I will say this, research is good but it's not everything. I found myself getting frustrated because articles say things like dead and dying elms....Never found one around an elm, and I've searched a lot of elms both dead and dying. Tulip poplars and mixed hardwoods....been there with no luck. East facing hillsides, along creeks and rivers, acidic soil, shady, not shady...you see where I'm going with this. LOL. The ones I did find were a few right next to a road and another few in a ditch. My advice is this, Go with your gut, Enjoy the time with the family, Don't stress over not finding them, and really just have fun.....
> 
> Happy Hunting


Search creek bottoms, and under dead apple trees, you will definitely find them.


----------



## Helena

zabinsky said:


> I noticed that someone posted they were in cambria county... got me a bit excited. Still new to this so can someone explain to me the difference between a morel and a "half free morel"? Are they dangerous or edible incase I would confuse the two? Not sure if PA even has them but I saw some talk about them online, better safe than sorry!


The half free will also be hollow like the reg morel but the stem will connect to the cap part way up. The reg morel connects at the bottom, Verpas up at the top(also not hollow unless something ate the guts) When in doubt, throw it out. I'm also in Cambria Co. Have not went out yet this year. Hope to this week.

Here's a link to look at for help with identification. http://www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml


----------



## zabinsky

Went out twice today near Altoona, could not find anything fungus related... Not sure if I am identifying elm and ash trees correctly and could use some input. Attached are some photos of the areas I am hunting and coming up short in. Can anyone give me some better tips on this part of PA?


----------



## morelsxs

I've posted this a time or two over the years. It has always been one of my favorite articles re: morels. I'm certain there's info in here that you'll find useful. I started by reading everything (and still do) -- books and on-line. Then I try to apply it when looking for and/or finding them . . . still do to this day. And you'll find though, sometime there is no rhyme or reason. They grow where they grow. I hope you enjoy the article, learn lots, and find many morels this season.  

http://leslieland.com/2008/07/collecting-wild-mushrooms-part-1-morels/


----------



## Charman03

Nice article


----------



## blueshroom

found shrooms in 4 locations today in blair county, 2 spots i actually saw them from the road as i was driving past, old apple trees and dying elms


----------



## zabinsky

Trip #6 into the woods this year in Blair without seeing a single mushroom..... I must be doing something wrong..


----------

